# Any Link Between GERD & IBS-D



## 15632 (Mar 16, 2007)

After nearly 9 months of sometimes crippling right sided abdominal pain, I was at long last referred to a gastro-enterologist, and the first thing he did was an endoscopy. They've found a hiatus hernia and oesophogitis. The Lansoprazole has helped enormously but, I'm still getting diaorrhea, with urgency, and occasional pain (which seems to be linked to coffee, chocolate & baked beans!).I'm wondering if I have _both_ GERD and IBS.A work colleague also has a similar set of symptoms and I'm starting to wonder if there is a documented connection. In this instance Google is not my friend, because I can find nothing that helps me answer this question!


----------



## 20990 (Mar 13, 2007)

I have IBS-D & GERD...it really sucks! The triggers for my GERD and my IBS are so different, I can barely eat anything without getting acid reflux or diarrhea. My IBS has been going on most of my life (undiagnosed...I thought it was genetics or something because my mom is lactose intolerant and my sister is fructose intolerant). For the last 4 years, I have had both, but I have been able to get the GERD somewhat under control in the last year or so with Protonix twice daily. I used to basically sit in a reclined position and do nothing because I was in so much pain. My triggers are dairy, fatty foods and any vegetable or fruit, although I can eat one banana and be ok. What are your symptoms that make you think you have GERD also? Do you think it could be your esophagitis? I'm glad you have found a med that helps you. My GI dr tells me that there are some meds out there that may help my IBS, but it could trigger my GERD. So, I am stuck with daily diarrhea, but less burning. Were you on your meds before your GERD-like symptoms or do you think it may be a side effect?BTW - I am so happy I found this support group! I have already gotten some great ideas on how to get some of my symptoms under control. Try looking through the IBS posts...there are some good recommendations for supplements and vitamins you may want to try. I hope your acid reflux gets better soon! I know how miserable that feels!


----------

